# ID please



## Ralf (Jul 4, 2004)




----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

Can you post pics displaying the spotting of the fish?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

you have him with a oscar?


----------



## Ralf (Jul 4, 2004)

only fore a few minutes he is in his own tank now


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

rhom


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

looks rhom to me


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would say rhom also.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

rhom


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

My guess is a rhom.


----------



## Blacklotus (Aug 19, 2005)

Rhom


----------



## Ralf (Jul 4, 2004)

Thank U


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks like a very nice Rhom.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

rhom


----------

